# VR6 oil filter valves leaking



## duckncover182 (Jan 26, 2006)

the valves above my oil filter seem to be leaking down over my filter. whats the most likely cause of the leak and what is the best remedy? do i need to take off the front clip? thanks in advance.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: VR6 oil filter valves leaking (duckncover182)*

Most likely the oil filter housing o-rings need changing. They can be replaced without removing the nose. 


_Modified by crrdslcvr6 at 3:47 PM 2-8-2009_


----------

